

Introducing Free SpaceBase Lite for Location Apps - pron
http://blog.paralleluniverse.co/post/37274996917/introducing-spacebase-lite-for-location-apps

======
anilgupta
This seems like a very nice idea, but the API seems a little cumbersome. The
first few lines of the example Ruby script:

    
    
        socket = Thrift::Socket.new('localhost', 9071)
        transport = Thrift::FramedTransport.new(socket) # Thrift::BufferedTransport.new(socket)
        protocol = Thrift::BinaryProtocol.new(transport)
        spacebase = SpaceBase::Client.new(protocol)
    

It seems like an awful lot to have to load, just to do some basic
insertion/querying.

~~~
pron
OP here. Yeah, well, that's Thrift. We might add some wrappers to make the
Thrift bootstrapping simpler.

